# Running out of coffee



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

My coffee order is stuck in the post, what should i do , I have totally run out i am reluctant to order a whole lot more as when when my order turns up i will then have too much.

In a time long dilemma should I pick up something from the supermarket to tie me over or should I have a detox and try get through the weekend with nothing, I was hoping to go on the norwich coffee crawl tmz which would have meant I could pick something up but because of unforeseen circumstances this is looking more and more unlikely.

1. Is there a helpline for caffeine withdrawal ?

2. How long does Hermes take to deliver .?

3.Should I go back to drinking Tea?

4. Should I go for a tin of illy as at least i will have a nice tin after this traumatic experience?

5. Should I take one for the team and buy tesco value ? Or Tesco Finest ?

And no I haven't anything in the freezer apart from a turkey which my sister bought in January as and i quote "too good a deal to Miss" and "i haven't got room in my freezer" .

oh 6 . Does anyone want to swap a frozen turkey for coffee beans ? (Must be able to deliver)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Yes - C.A. - Caffeine Anonymous (well, it isn't now).

2. They don't - but you'll soon find that out for yourself.

3. Do you really want an answer on that?

4. Definitely - consider it punishment for sloppy bean stocks' management.

5. Is there any difference to 4 above?

6. Make sure you do the handover at a motorway service car park.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 2. They don't - but you'll soon find that out for yourself.


don't say that ! I am beginning to realise that now!

How long is a turkey good for in the Freezer ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> don't say that ! I am beginning to realise that now!
> 
> How long is a turkey good for in the Freezer ?


As a veggie I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Not much use for the weekend... But.. Buy the Gene that's for sale and you will never have to experience this again


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Not much use for the weekend... But.. Buy the Gene that's for sale and you will never have to experience this again


If I had the dosh , all my money is tied up in poultry at the moment plus I would have no idea how to use it .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got some Kenyan beans from Sainsburys a while ago that were actually drinkable.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I got some Kenyan beans from Sainsburys a while ago that were actually drinkable.


Ah but with illy you get a tin, and I am sure they cant be that bad, can they ?

Defiantly thinking I am going to have to do a review on supermarket beans , if I can find something with a roast date will be interesting.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Screw that, cant you pop over to smokey barn, how far is it?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Screw that, cant you pop over to smokey barn, how far is it?


i did consider that option but it will 2hour round trip and I haven't the time , i don't know if chris is interested in a frozen turkey.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Who wouldn't be interested in a frozen turkey, Christmas will be here in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Who wouldn't be interested in a frozen turkey, Christmas will be here in the blink of an eye!


how long are they good for in a freezer ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Till Christmas!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats not true!

Depends on your freezer rating, maybe 3-5 months from purchase.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Thats not true!
> 
> Depends on your freezer rating, maybe 3-5 months from purchase.


i have to disagree my sister put the turkey in the freezer at the end of January , when I looked in the freezer the following day it was dead.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You had it turned up too high then!

wondering now if Noah has hijacked your account?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No I have genuinely run out of coffee! And there is defo a bird in my freezer!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And some bread!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a bad situation!!! Think a two hour trip may be worth it... Good luck!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> If I had the dosh , all my money is tied up in poultry at the moment plus I would have no idea how to use it .


If you can get Weasels to eat coffee beans, then hens should be no problem........


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you sure that turkey's dead? It might just be pinning for the ffjords.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, dead, deceased, is no more - gone to join the choir invisibule


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Now going to supermarket so whats it going to be folk can of illy or something else?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You could go for - La....Lav.... - just can't bring myself to say it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lavatory water?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not that lavf (see what you dazz)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Crikey Mr Feline Penguin type fellow, if that's what caffeine withdrawal does for your typing I'm glad I managed to restock yetserday with 20g to go before empty hopper time!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If I get the can of illy , I can justify it as buying a new tin to store my coffee in but comes with free coffee which of course you would at least try . Expensive tin mind ya !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You've changed!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You've changed!!!


Only because I am going to the supermarket . You never know who you might bump into


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In great Yarmouth? Nobody famous, maybe Delia Smith!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> If I get the can of illy , I can justify it as buying a new tin to store my coffee in but comes with free coffee which of course you would at least try . Expensive tin mind ya !


Haha! I did this under similar circumstances when Tezzies were flogging "Caffè Trucillo" beans in a tin. Trouble is, the tin is too small to allow a bag of beans to fit inside when there's a clip on the bag.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> In great Yarmouth? Nobody famous, maybe Delia Smith!


Theres a bloke that works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think he may be telling porkies!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> My coffee order is stuck in the post, what should i do , I have totally run out i am reluctant to order a whole lot more as when when my order turns up i will then have too much.


Here's a tune that chimes with your dilemma Cat - an age old problem......allegedly






And that's the legend that is Gerry Garcia (Grateful Dead) on pedal steel guitar.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> In great Yarmouth? Nobody famous, maybe Delia Smith!


I just looked up on Norfolk County Council's website about famous Norfolk people. Turns out they're all dead, so be careful. You don't want to nip out for a tin of Lavatorio and bump into a zombie.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Is Deliah Smith dead!!!

Probably the coke.. They're all bang into it!

\

Edit - Other fizzy drinks are available..


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

The coffee crawl has been postponed anyway!

Buy some supermarket cack, it'll re-calibrate your senses as to how good proper coffee is


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope not! But Norfolk CC don't seem to have heard of her, despite her and her husband owning the Canaries (the team, not the islands). Well, maybe after all those cooking shows and book sales, maybe she owns the Canary Islands as well?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I hope not! But Norfolk CC don't seem to have heard of her, despite her and her husband owning the Canaries (the team, not the islands). Well, maybe after all those cooking shows and book sales, maybe she owns the Canary Islands as well?


She actually has a restaurant attached to the football ground. Only ever met a few people who have eaten there, and they said it wasn't very good.

You should try and sell them coffee Chris, minimum food miles from roaster to customer!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Leeetss be haaavving ya!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Here's a tune that chimes with your dilemma Cat - an age old problem......allegedly


Crikey with a lack of caffeine that was a real cheech and Chong moment !

Its ts not a drought it's just i swapped dealers and they decided Hermes was the best way to get it to me , had I known i would have paid them to put in RMFC


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> The coffee crawl has been postponed anyway!
> 
> Buy some supermarket cack, it'll re-calibrate your senses as to how good proper coffee is


if I had the time I would have passed your threshold


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Perhaps you could buy the illy and store them in the turkey - a kind of ethical kopi luwak?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Plumped for some Taylor's no 4 Italian blend , I picked because the bag was inflated.

not dialled it in yesterday as treated it with a little bit of contempt and just put it straight into the grinder, forced to slacken the grind a bit to get an even flow ,

Totally suprised ! tasted reasonably good through milk with some caramel and chocolate toffee flavours.

not such a bad experience after all. (Speak as you find )


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Milk sweetens anything, I wanna hear what the espresso tastes like


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Milk sweetens anything, I wanna hear what the espresso tastes like


Agree drink it neat...lets see how it really tastes


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just dialled it in by eye on the naked (nice pretty stripes) will pull a shot in a bit just need to wake up, and then will report back . Still tastes good in milk , sat the jug on the drip tray and let the milk spin







no latte art this morning to tired.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Coffee should turn up today


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Good news Richard. I have the same coffee here with me at the moment but pre ground. It's acceptable when I'm offshore but that's about it







not good, but not bad


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice mouth feel, and reasonable crema, first sip was super sharp at the back of the throat, lots of bitter after affects like you get from burnt toast little bit of flavour when it's cooled down . Still coats whole mouth with bitter and makes you in need of a glass of water.

Could pass for an Italian espresso as with a little bit of sugar and a cold glass of water the bitterness is a lot less but you are still left with the feeling you are a fat kid that has been locked in a liquorice factory for the weekend .

I will stick my neck out and say once this was a palatable coffee but sadly as was expected its probably been sat around far too long , still I was suprised how much it had to offer and I was pleased with myself for resisting buying a £6.50 storage tin (with free coffee).

oh yeah 18g bean


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Good honest review! A guy bought some Costa stuff out and it actually smells quite good. I may give it a go this afternoon and see what I make of it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes James be interesting to see how that tastes as espresso with no sugar. Let us know


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes James be interesting to see how that tastes as espresso with no sugar. Let us know


 Only added sugar afterwards


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Only added sugar afterwards


I think that was aimed at James and his costa.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Neill said:


> I think that was aimed at James and his costa.


i have a feeling he is going to need all the help he can get with that one LOL


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

No espresso capabilities out here fellas, but my French press. I'll give it a go on my lunch


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Panic over !!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Got it Richard? I tried the Costa, meh, like the Taylor's, acceptable to me when offshore as I'm not too fussy. But not great. I actually got my other half to get me a tin of it, because the tin is the same colour as we are doing in our kitchen and I'm going to put my coffee utensils in it


----------

